# Do or Don't



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi folks,
I've spent the last number of days as a guest on this site reading postings in various forums. Based on what I've read, and the invaluable (or is it valuable) information provided by the members, I've decided to join despite the fact that I don't own an Outback TT... yet!

I live in Alberta, Canada and will be taking an '04 Outback 26RS out for a test pull tomorrow (Saturday) as a pending purchase. It was recommended by the local dealer and think it's a great idea.

My overall impression of the Outbacks, again based on what I've read, is favourable.

My question is this... what is the general concensus of the owners? Should I buy? or run away? I'm leaning towards a purchase (hence the test pull). I value your opinion even though I haven't been here long.

The internet is a valuable resource for information and I'm glad I found this site.

Hope to hear back from a few of you Outback owners.

Thanks!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

CC,

I for one would purchase another Outback. I did the same as you, except this forum wasn't around when I was making my decision. I was reading many of the posts on that "other forum", and I have to admit, there was not much being said nice about the Outbacks.

I believe all of these units are going to have problems. You are essentially taking a small house, and making it mobile. Imagine how your house would hold up going 60 mph down the highway.

The important thing is that you purchase from a dealer you can trust, and a service department that will stand behind the product.

Tim


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hmm. how do I know if I can trust the dealer if I haven't dealt with them before?


----------



## KAMPINIT (Mar 17, 2004)

Hi CC,

We've all been where you are now. We are first time TT owners with three kids, and we are very happy with our OUTBACK.

Keystone makes a great product. You will love it!

Just know, IT'S FAMILY!!
You will never be alone. A lot of information from great people!

Congrats! And Welcome!

lisa


----------



## Mac (Mar 26, 2004)

Your going to find that the people on this site will almost all tell you to buy. Even though you read about quality control issues, it's no different than any other brand in the industry. If your going to buy a TT, then be prepared to deal with little problems here and there. It comes with the territory.

The joy we get from our TT's though, for the most part, greatly outweighs the down side. I feel that the outback's are at least as good as anything out there.

As far as the dealer goes, it's always a crap shoot. As soon as you hand over the $$$, you are ath their mercy and the mercy of the warranty. Some are better than others I guess, but the bottom line is their biggest loyalty is to their profit margin.

Glad to have you aboard.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

CanadaCruizin 
I know how you feel. Don,t sign till AFTER YOUR P.D.I. That way you can get a feel for the dealer. Are they rush,rush,rush, or are they willing to take their time. Go slow on the walk through, ask a ton of questions.
If They dont work with you then RUN!

Paul


----------



## illinoisboy (Jun 11, 2004)

We shopped a lot of trailers before deciding on the Outback. My wife says it's like living in a Disney Hotel room. Sure, there are gonna be some problems with a Travel Trailer, but you have problems with your home too. Spend a few minutes with the person doing your PDI and the service department personnel and get the feel of them. After two trailer purchases, I learned the salesman is gone after you hand over the cash-the big guys are the service manager and tech. Go talk to them and ask questions about Outbacks and trailering in general. Good Luck and enjoy the time with your family most of all!!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Thanks everyone. We do the test pull this morning. It's pouring rain so we should be able to see if any water gets in.

I found a PDI document on the site. Definately will use it, and will provide a copy to the dealer so they know what we're looking for.

We are a family with 3 kids also, and look fwd to the adventures yet to come.

Will keep you informed of our decision.

Thanks for the welcome.
Jody
PS: Happy 4th of July to my neighbours to the south! Any other Canadians in this site?


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hi all,
Quick update... we took the plunge. Test pull was successful and considering all the rain these past few days, there was only a few drops on a cusion under the table window. Not sure how it came in as the window was dry all around. Could have been from the salesman when he pushed out the slide to give us another look inside.

We take delivery next Saturday.

Funny thing... I gave a copy of Tom's Pre Delivery Inspection checklist to the salesman and received a somewhat surprised look in return. May have been the detail of the list, or may have been the fact that he realized I did some homework







- either way, he didn't object to it at all.

Will do the PDI next week.

Looking forward to sharing our adventures with you! 
J&B


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Congrats and Welcome to another Outbacker! Glad you took the plunge! action


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

CanadaCruizin;

Iam from Oshawa Ont. My wife has an aunt in Edmonton.
Good luck with your P.D.I. next week.
You do realize you will get little sleep this week, like a kid at Christmas!!

Paul


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Snow, 
We've already realized that - little sleep, can't wait, would rather it be at home than sitting at the dealer lot, dreaming of vacation and getting away from it all... sigh


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

CanadaCruizin ;
Our kids are 5 & 3 1/2 each day we would say 4more sleeps till we get the camper ,3 more sleeps till we get the camper. All those sleeps took a long time.

Paul


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome...congrats...I think you will enjoy your OUTBACK.
Test everything under camping conditions, and get any issues fixed up under warranty. You have a full year to find things that aren't right.

We all love OUTBACKS here!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Called the dealer and made appointment for the PDI today. Couldn't wait until Saturday. sheesh.









So we picked it up today and it sits on our neighbours' driveway while they're away on vacation. Our driveway has too much of a slope.

Hey... I backed it up twice so far and didn't hit anything! Off to a good start.

This week we will be working on some type of path to the side of the house. There'll be a challenge to backing it up there but I'd rather get it on my property asap. You all understand, I'm sure.

Jody, Brenda & the kids.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

CC Congrats on the new Outback and welcome to the Outbackers!


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

CC,

Way to go. I am extremely jealous. My 28BH-S is still at the factory awaiting the Keystone shutdown to end.

Glad to see the number of Canadians joining this site as well. We can really mess things up by talking about doing 100 (KPH that is) with the trailer in tow.

Enjoy!

Wayne


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Hey Luv2rv,
Everynight when I get home from work I find and excuse to poke around the TT. Last night, I filled the frest H2O tank, ran water through all the faucets to remove the factory antifreeze stuff, turned on the gas, fired up the hot water tank (difficult to do with that button on the wall







), tried the stove top, (didn't start the outside cooktop yet), and checked for water leaks from as many hose joints as I could get to.

This is my first trailer so everything is new to me... like a kid in a toy store.

Jod


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

CanadaCruizin;

Glad to here you got the outback home! Life is good with a outback!!!
I park mine beside the garage. It,s great, the kids & I are in & out all the time , even the dog sleeps in there during the day.

Paul


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

Snow,
I'm spending the weekend working on a place to park it beside the house. I'll feel better when it's on my property rather than the neighbours driveway (mine is too steep & since they're away on vacation, I'm borrowing their driveway - with permission of course).

So today will be another day of hauling, shovelling, raking and levelling packing, levelling, raking, levelling roadcrush. My goal today is to get the TT parked in it's new home.

Jod


----------



## RCCL Cruisers (Apr 17, 2004)

Congrats,

We are actually looking for a bigger house so we can bring our Outback home, you will have some much fun with your trailer. Great to see another Canadian on the site!


----------



## CanadaCruizin (Jul 3, 2004)

I've heard it's a continuous cycle... bigger TT, need bigger TV to pull it, need bigger house to store TV... and on and on...


----------



## Campinout (Jun 18, 2004)

CanadaCruizin said:


> I've heard it's a continuous cycle... bigger TT, need bigger TV to pull it, need bigger house to store TV... and on and on...


So True!!!!


----------

